# Christ is . . .



## JM (Apr 8, 2009)

(J. C. Ryle)

"Christ is all." Colossians 3:11

True Christians have trustful thoughts of Christ.
They daily lean the weight of their souls upon
Him by faith—for pardon and peace.

They daily commit the care of their souls to Him
—as a man commits a treasure to a safe keeper.

They daily cling to Him by faith—as a child in
a crowd clings to its mother's hand.

They look to Him daily for . . .
mercy,
grace,
comfort,
help,
strength,
guidance.

 Christ is . . .
the rock under their feet,
the staff in their hands,
their ark and their city of refuge,
their sun and their shield,
their bread and their medicine,
their health and their light,
their fountain and their shelter,
their portion and their home,
their advocate and their physician,
their captain and their elder brother,
their life,
their hope,
their all.


----------

